# How Do I Titles?



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jun 1, 2014)

I've noticed that a lot of users have a custom title underneath their name. Is that something that you unlock after making it to a certain number of posts or is there a way for me to add one now?

Apologies if there was already a thread for this.


----------



## littlebiscuits (Jun 1, 2014)

Discuss.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 1, 2014)

They aren't custom. You either earn them or PM @Null and ask for a custom title.


----------



## A-№1 (Jun 1, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> They aren't custom. You either earn them or PM @Null and ask for a custom title.


It can't hurt to send him $10 with your request.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jun 1, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> They aren't custom. You either earn them or PM @Null and ask for a custom title.



Much appreciated


----------



## Null (Jun 1, 2014)

If you're talking about where it says "Not Evil" you can set this yourself .

http://cwckiforums.com/account/personal-details


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jun 1, 2014)

Null said:


> If you're talking about where it says "Not Evil" you can set this yourself .
> 
> http://cwckiforums.com/account/personal-details


Yeah, that's the one. Thanks!


----------



## CWCTime (Jun 3, 2014)

Null said:


> If you're talking about where it says "Not Evil" you can set this yourself .
> 
> http://cwckiforums.com/account/personal-details


I actually don't see anything there where I can change it though. I can change status, avatar, gender, DOB visibility, location etc., and "about you" but unless I'm missing something, the title option isn't there for me.

Edit: some screenshots for Truth and Honesty


Spoiler


----------



## Null (Jun 3, 2014)

CWCTime said:


> I actually don't see anything there where I can change it though. I can change status, avatar, gender, DOB visibility, location etc., and "about you" but unless I'm missing something, the title option isn't there for me.
> 
> Edit: some screenshots for Truth and Honesty
> 
> ...


make 1 more post.


----------



## CWCTime (Jun 3, 2014)

Null said:


> make 1 more post.


Ah, 20 message minimum?

Edit: Still don't see it


----------



## Null (Jun 3, 2014)

it becomes visible at the same time as off-topic. you need to wait for it to trigger.


----------



## CWCTime (Jun 3, 2014)

Null said:


> it becomes visible at the same time as off-topic. you need to wait for it to trigger.


Oh OK, thanks.

Edit: apparently this post was the proverbial straw on the camel's back for that


----------

